# Who's on the Topeka?



## BMWEsquire (Jul 14, 2011)

Merlosso said:


> So it's now been a week and I haven't cleared customs yet. Has the status changed for either of you guys yet?


Haven't heard anything from my CA. Is there any way to track when it clears customs other than through your CA?


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

BMWEsquire said:


> Haven't heard anything from my CA. Is there any way to track when it clears customs other than through your CA?


Yes, go to the W&W site below click on the "All Users" button on the lower right side. This opens a new window where you enter your full VIN in the "Cargo ID" field. Use all caps for the letters.

http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/index.jsp

I attached mine as a reference. You're looking for the status of "Customs Release" and "Liner Release."


----------



## BMWEsquire (Jul 14, 2011)

Merlosso said:


> Yes, go to the W&W site below click on the "All Users" button on the lower right side. This opens a new window where you enter your full VIN in the "Cargo ID" field. Use all caps for the letters.
> 
> http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/index.jsp
> 
> ...


Oh, mine had those status updates last week. I just assumed they are working on it at the VPC. Mine needs the 1200 mile service, and I got a little curb rash on one of the rims, so it may take a little longer than others.

LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 04-11-2011 09:45:47 
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 04-11-2011 08:00:00 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 04-11-2011 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 03-11-2011 17:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 19-10-2011 19:31:17 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 17-10-2011 10:52:55 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 07-10-2011 21:36:40


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

BMWEsquire said:


> Oh, mine had those status updates last week. I just assumed they are working on it at the VPC. Mine needs the 1200 mile service, and I got a little curb rash on one of the rims, so it may take a little longer than others.
> 
> LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 04-11-2011 09:45:47
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 04-11-2011 08:00:00
> ...


That's awesome for you, congrats. I don't know what's up with mine. I'll call my CA and see if they have any info.


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I checked again this morning at 9 but there was no change. Called my CA but they didn't have any additional info. Hung up the phone and checked the W&W site again. To my surprise, it was released 45 minutes ago! 

What a relief. I feel much better now. There's still hope for a pre-Thanksgiving delivery.


----------



## BMWEsquire (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone on the Topeka have their car or a pick up date?


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Not me. It cleared customs over a week ago but I'm unclear where it is at this point and my CA still doesn't see any changes in its status.


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

Merlosso said:


> Not me. It cleared customs over a week ago but I'm unclear where it is at this point and my CA still doesn't see any changes in its status.


Merlo, All this waiting does not appear to be much fun for you, especially since the car wasn't on the Mignon. I get mine Dec 2, in SC. Good Friday date so I'll have the weekend to drive back to NY. Hopefully you'll have your M3 soon!


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Kappie said:


> Merlo, All this waiting does not appear to be much fun for you, especially since the car wasn't on the Mignon. I get mine Dec 2, in SC. Good Friday date so I'll have the weekend to drive back to NY. Hopefully you'll have your M3 soon!


That's awesome Kappie, congrats! The drive back to NY should be a lot of fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

M3 Sedan on the Topeka here. Just got on today, in Bremerhaven.


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Kurt_OH said:


> M3 Sedan on the Topeka here. Just got on today, in Bremerhaven.


Another M3! I think they should rename this ship "The M3 Express". 

I finally got some good news. My car is estimated to arrive at the dealership on Monday, 11/28. It's a little too far away to do after work so we'll be picking it up on Saturday, 12/3. I can't wait!


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

OMG, do they not realize the URGENCY to get that darn boat in and out of those ports, and over to Georgia A-S-A-P!?!?!?!?!?

I gotta stop watching that marinetraffic.com site! Augh!


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Finally arrived at the dealer yesterday. We pick it up on Saturday morning at 10am, 9 weeks and 1 day after drop off.


----------



## BMWEsquire (Jul 14, 2011)

Merlosso said:


> Finally arrived at the dealer yesterday. We pick it up on Saturday morning at 10am, 9 weeks and 1 day after drop off.


I'm jealous. Still no PCD date for me, and I have no idea when I'll get one. :dunno:


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

9 weeks and 1 day after dropping it off in Amsterdam, we finally took re-delivery!


----------



## BMWEsquire (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice! I've got a PCD date of 12/23. Can't wait!


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

BMWEsquire said:


> Very nice! I've got a PCD date of 12/23. Can't wait!


That's my birthday!

You're in the home stretch. Hang in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

Merlosso said:


> 9 weeks and 1 day after dropping it off in Amsterdam, we finally took re-delivery!
> 
> View attachment 303875


Worth the wait though, wasn't it?
Glad you have it back. Now go enjoy.


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

My M3 disembarked the Topeka in Brunswick, GA at noon today!


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Just got off the phone with customs. My car has been cleared!

Now waiting on dealer update ...


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Dealer expects to have my car by next Monday. Available for delivery later that week!


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Just called E.H. Harms; they no longer handle BMW euro delivery, which explains why my car never appeared in their system. So I then called bmwna euro delivery and they updated me. Car is at vdc. They confirm Harms its no longer used.

FYI


----------

